# Dirt Jumper / DS Bike Sizing



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

*Dirt Jumper / DS Bike Gearing?*

So I'm getting a Ticket, uh, er, this bike I mean:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/ticket/ticketsignature/

Just not sure what size to get exactly. I've never purchased a bike like this. They make a short and a long. The short has a 22 inch effective TT and the Long has a 23.7" TT. I usually like a 23.2" TT on my trail bikes but should I get the long and run a real short stem? Or do I want a short bike. Oh, and I'm 5"8" I plan on using this for dirt jumps and racing dual slolam and possibly racing it out at the BMX track.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

I am your height and have long limbs, I ride a 22" toptube on my dj bike (versus jab) and a 40mm stem and it feels pretty darn good. flickable and fun but not so short I bang my knees or anything. I say go with the short, you can always run a 60 or 70mm stem if it feels cramped.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Short with a 50mm stem. You'll want something smaller, it just makes throwing the bike around easier.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

short. Definitely short. 

I'm on a short p3 and it feels great, and I'm taller then you.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

William42 said:


> short. Definitely short.
> 
> I'm on a short p3 and it feels great, and I'm taller then you.


Short it is. I've got an RLC 120 to put on it. Do you think I should reduce it to a 100 right away or try the 120 first? Have any experience with reducing travel on the new fit forks?


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

haven't messed with any fox forks, but you're gonna want 100mm or less for dirtjumping. I use a lowered RS revelation and crank it down to anywhere from 80-100mm for dj's


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

The real question should be why anyone would drop $1000 on a DJ frame...

As for sizing, I run a long Soul Cycles Hero, which is 22.6 in the TT, the short is 21.5 and is too short for me being 6'3".

Fork should be 100mm.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> The real question should be why anyone would drop $1000 on a DJ frame...
> 
> As for sizing, I run a long Soul Cycles Hero, which is 22.6 in the TT, the short is 21.5 and is too short for me being 6'3".
> 
> Fork should be 100mm.


That's Trek for ya.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

tmarkos said:


> That's Trek for ya.


Its outrageous. I want to see the country of origin for that frame. If its Taiwan, I want some of what they are smokin'.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Its outrageous. I want to see the country of origin for that frame. If its Taiwan, I want some of what they are smokin'.


but its a _signature_ frame!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

KavuRider said:


> but its a _signature_ frame!


Better be hand signed by Cam and Brandon for that price.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Better be hand signed by Cam and Brandon for that price.


For that price, I'm sure they do more than sign it...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

he also works for trek, I doubt he's paying retail, and it does have pretty solid geometry. For what he's paying, its probably pretty worth it. 

Anyway, Jeng, my p3 has the same fork slammed. definitely slam it. try it at 100, then slam it to 80 once youre used to it.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

William42 said:


> he also works for trek, I doubt he's paying retail, and it does have pretty solid geometry. For what he's paying, its probably pretty worth it.
> 
> Anyway, Jeng, my p3 has the same fork slammed. definitely slam it. try it at 100, then slam it to 80 once youre used to it.


Gotcha! Thanks Will.

Yea, it's not the cheapest. I like the setup with a 10mm through axle slider system on the rear and the E2 head tube (headset included). Since it's not cheap I hope it will be Strong and Light


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

here


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

*Gearing??*

Hey guys,

Pretty stoked on this bike! With the bricks I have for pedals on the there the weight came in at about 23.5 lbs!

Question: I went out to Calabazas bike park the other day and realized the gearing I have on there is too low. I used a 32 - 17 I had in my parts box from my old trail single speed bike. It was enough to get me over the jumps but if I made any small mistake and had to pedal there was nothing there. So what do you guys run for single speed dirt jumpers? Also gonna convert this over to a DS bike soon so should I get a road cassette for it with a 32 or 34 up front?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

theres an article about DS gearing on leelikesbikes.com somewhere. very informative.

i think the gist was 36t with a road cassette or 40t with regular MTB spread...or something like that..

EDIT: found it - http://www.leelikesbikes.com/gearing-for-4xds-racing.html


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

For SS, I think most guys run around a 2:1 ratio. Get a 16t or 15t and it should be pretty dead on, if you need to pedal too much between jumps its probably time to work on your pumping work, not your pedal work.

For DS, I'd run 36x11-25 if you're going 9/10 speed, or get a single speed hub, chop down a cassette, and run 3-6 cogs in the back.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

I run a 32x14, it's a bit steep at times but I am still able to do some short trail rides on it. I am working on putting together a geared set up for some slalom races and I plan on sticking with the 32 and using an 11-28 out back. 
I think a more ideal setup would be 34x16 for SS and 34 w/ a short spread cassette out back.


----------

